# Mystery WFADevice Showing Up as IP Camera



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

Background:
I recently got a "RoadTrip" branded IP camera which, after looking up the MAC address list in my router, found out that it is actually a webcam made by SHENZHEN BILIAN ELECTRONIC CO.，LTD. The only way to view this camera is, apparently, on one app on a smartphone, which I have working now. I also tried to connect it to my ivideon account on my laptop, and it "worked," but the image did not show up. What did show up, however, was a mystery "WFADevice" listed under the IP Camera category of the ivideon server, and it is a wireless device made by Broadcom Corporation. I do not have any other IP cameras in my house. This device also still shows up even after I unplug my IP camera. I do have Xfinity/Comcast cable service with a DVR.

Questions:
Is there any logical explanation as to what this mystery WFADevice is and why it would show up in my network?

The name of my actual IP camera keeps changing in my router log, too. Sometimes it is just named "M," and other times it has a weird name like "(question mark character)(delete character)pwM". (It would not let me copy and paste the actual question mark or delete characters.), or the name is simply two dashes. Why would the name of my IP camera change?

On another note, this particular IP camera requires my wifi username and password in order for me to view it. Is this safe?

Thank you.


----------

